# Looking for best shop in Socal OC, IE or SD for variety and selection.



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Looking for some shoes but most shops have very limited selection and sizes. 

any really good big shops that have a big selection?

Im in Lake Elsinore so willing to drive to SD or OC.


----------



## fredbiker (Sep 14, 2010)

Check out Bike Bling in North County SD (Escondido off the I-15). They have most of their selection online at BikeBling.com - 1-800-BIKEPRO is Bike Bling. Great selection and decent prices. Great shop if you can make it down, but their mail order is reliable.

Good luck.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

fredbiker said:


> Check out Bike Bling in North County SD (Escondido off the I-15). They have most of their selection online at BikeBling.com - 1-800-BIKEPRO is Bike Bling. Great selection and decent prices. Great shop if you can make it down, but their mail order is reliable.
> 
> 
> Good luck.


Ive been there awhile back, its not too far. i will check it out, they do have a ton of bikes.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

InCycle has a good selection of bikes. When I need something exotic/nice from a LBS, InCycle is usually where I go.
Incycle | Shop Bikes Online | Road | MTB

Adrenaline Bicycles has an amazing selection bikes (lots of Ti and custom $teel, in addition to some boutique brands like Look, Orbea, Bianchi).
Adrenaline Bikes


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Surf City Cyclery, Specialized Bicycles Huntington Beach & Costa Mesa, Best Bike Shops in Orange County, California in Huntington Beach has a huge showroom. They have Specialized... and a few other brands (iirc).


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

charlox5 said:


> InCycle has a good selection of bikes. When I need something exotic/nice from a LBS, InCycle is usually where I go.
> Incycle | Shop Bikes Online | Road | MTB
> 
> Adrenaline Bicycles has an amazing selection bikes (lots of Ti and custom $teel, in addition to some boutique brands like Look, Orbea, Bianchi).
> Adrenaline Bikes


Adrenalin has a lot of stuff packed in that little shop, they have some cool stuff.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

Nytro in Encinitas has a lot of shoes iirc. Good luck


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

There are plenty of good bike shops in the area. I like small local stores often, but as usual, the larger ones have greater stock. I've bought a bike at Incycle, but a visit to BikeBling is certainly worth it.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

plag said:


> Looking for some shoes but most shops have very limited selection and sizes.
> 
> any really good big shops that have a big selection?
> 
> Im in Lake Elsinore so willing to drive to SD or OC.


I too live in Lake Elsinore. Nothing really jumping off for roadies in South Riverside County eventhough I see lots of roadies in Murietta/Temecula area. Still most of the area is mountain bike territory. I was told that there is a pretty good shop in Temecula but I don't remember the name. I would recommend Redlands Cyclery in Redlands and Incycle in Chino and Rancho Cucamonga. Also Competitive Edge in Upland and Rancho Cucamonga are good too. 

OC? Irvine Cyclery immediately comes to mind but there are a few other good shops too. One you really should go to in OC is The Path in Tustin. Awesome group of people and the shop has grown leaps and bounds. I remember when they used to close the shop for a week just to race. They are huge among mountain bikers, but the road bike selection is impressive too. LA County has quite a few killer bike shops, but the drive from Lake Elsinore leaves alot to be desired.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

terbennett said:


> I too live in Lake Elsinore. Nothing really jumping off for roadies in South Riverside County eventhough I see lots of roadies in Murietta/Temecula area. Still most of the area is mountain bike territory. I was told that there is a pretty good shop in Temecula but I don't remember the name. I would recommend Redlands Cyclery in Redlands and Incycle in Chino and Rancho Cucamonga. Also Competitive Edge in Upland and Rancho Cucamonga are good too.
> 
> OC? Irvine Cyclery immediately comes to mind but there are a few other good shops too. One you really should go to in OC is The Path in Tustin. Awesome group of people and the shop has grown leaps and bounds. I remember when they used to close the shop for a week just to race. They are huge among mountain bikers, but the road bike selection is impressive too. LA County has quite a few killer bike shops, but the drive from Lake Elsinore leaves alot to be desired.


I grew up in Tustin so very familiar with the Path and Adrenaline .

I agree our area is mainly mtb territory lol .

I know there's a few shops here like The bike shop in Temecula on 79 and the one by old town Murrieta.

What happened to psycho path bike in Temecula?

jenson is ok good prices.

Went down to bike bling las week that's like bike heaven lol


----------

